# $10 Corn & slaughter capacity shortage



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is a good read for every facet of Ag....yes us hayboys need to read this....

Regards, Mike

Heres a preview;

_"Think about what's going to happen 60 days from now. There may not be enough capacity to kill those cows. We're already looking at record-high consumer beef prices. That record will be broken in 2013 and 2014. We're setting up, if this doesn't turn, this same area could see small square bales of grass hay at $12 to $15 a bale versus $3 to $4. The dairies in the eastern Corn Belt have already been out to their neighbors are out buying corn and getting silage. They're not waiting for the crop farmer. They're proactive. It's helpful to try to help crop farmers understand some of those issues."_

http://community.agr...ows/td-p/226753


----------

